# NBTD's Travels: Copenhagen



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Places visited

Amsterdam - _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500522_
Oslo - _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=511629_
Berlin - _http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510259_

Copehnagen

So, after Amsterdam, i paid a visit to Beautiful Copenhagan. I didn't really know what to expect from this city, but i was very pleasantly surprised - it had a lively, vibrant buzz to it, lots of young people, some pretty good new buildings going up....generally a great feeling to it (unlike Amsterdam, which was beautiful and a fantastic city in its own right - but the felt rather stagnant and too reliant on the seedy side of things). 

Here are some pics from my stay (the weather was very mixed, from torrential rain to clear blue skies). Enjoy!!! 

1. Buildings around the main square









2. 









3. The Town Hall (i think :nuts a dusk









4. Walking along the main pedestrian street









5.









6. Break Dancing street performers









7.









8.









9.









10.









11. A large, expensive looking Department Store









12. A Concert Hall (i think)









13.









14. Nyhavn - the trendy (and expensive) Bar/Restaurant area









15. 









16.









17.









18. A Boat trip around the Harbour and Canals









19.









20.









21. A Houseboat









22. Tivoli, a really old Theme Park









23. A large, impressive Domed building....









24.









25.









26.









27.









28. Err....well, what can i say. 









29. A Royal Guard









30. The Famous Little Mermaid Statue (no thread on Copenhagan would be complete without it)









31.









32.









33.









34.









35. The Round Tower offers fantastic views over the city









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

41. Super Pano >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Hope you liked - some more Copenhagan Pics to come. kay:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

many thx, great pics


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Wow i really love this pano!


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice pictures again, especially the panorama

Detail pano: Is this Turning Torso on the horizon?


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Yes that's the Turning Torso you can see there.

Great pictures btw, hope you enjoyed your stay


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Ramses said:


> Nice pictures again, especially the panorama
> 
> Detail pano: Is this Turning Torso on the horizon?


Yep - it is indeed the Turning Torso - Well spotted. 

Here it is in Super High Zoom glory...


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the comments kay:

While i was there, Cows seemed to be taking over the city......i think they are planning a European take over, and they must be stopped  (we have them in London too...but not as many). 

This is just a few of the many i saw


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic pictures, I especially like the cows.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

MUUUUH!...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely pics mate!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the comments - glad you enjoyed kay:


----------

